# mistletoe



## tah1982 (Sep 3, 2010)

Can't wait!  Anyone else get selected?


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 3, 2010)

Yes my group of 3 got selected.


----------



## tah1982 (Sep 4, 2010)

I have never been to the park before. What is the deer population like down there?


----------



## NoOne (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm going if the good Lord permits


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks like knowbody knows anything about the place! I hope it turns about to be a neat hunt. I'm pretty excited about getting drawn.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Sep 8, 2010)

lucky fella.......pretty sure it's the very 1st hunt there


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 16, 2010)

I got drawn for it.  I got lucky this year, gun hunt on Sapelo in Oct and then this state park hunt.  I am from Augusta, and I am gonna go and have a look at the place.  I will let everyone know what I see in relation to deer population.


----------



## tah1982 (Sep 16, 2010)

chrisr116 said:


> I got drawn for it.  I got lucky this year, gun hunt on Sapelo in Oct and then this state park hunt.  I am from Augusta, and I am gonna go and have a look at the place.  I will let everyone know what I see in relation to deer population.



That would be great! Thanks


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks chrisr116! Let us know what the place looks like and what you see. I guess this would be the second hunt that the park has had? Not much information out there of the results from the first hunt. Look forward to meeting you guys at the hunt


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 16, 2010)

I think they held a hunt in 2008.  I will get out there at the beginning of the week.

Here is a link to an article about that last hunt..

http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=1402


----------



## tah1982 (Sep 21, 2010)

Got my letter today. In the letter it says doe before buck on first day and no bag limit. In the regulations book it says hunters may harvest two deer.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 21, 2010)

I am going to try and go by there tomorrow, and if I can find someone there, I will ask.  I got my letter also.  Looks like it is going to be a great hunt.  I emailed a local game warden I know and he said it is a nice place with rolling hills, and lots of deer.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah im confused by the letter as well. regulations say 2 deer limit and the letter says 1st kill must be antlerless and then have at it. the letter didnt elaborate on how to pay the $30 fee as well. due we pay it at the meeting???


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 22, 2010)

I did not have time this morning to go up there.   I definitely will in the next few days.  I am hoping there is no limit, as the letter states.  I will use that hunt to finish filling whatever freezer space I have left, if there is in fact no limit.  I will do my fair share in thinning the herd, without a doubt.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Sep 22, 2010)

I live about 10 miles from the park and bring plenty of ammo and a lot of ice chests. Lots of animal's to take and should be an excellent hunt.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jack Flynn said:


> I live about 10 miles from the park and bring plenty of ammo and a lot of ice chests. Lots of animal's to take and should be an excellent hunt.




Thanks, Jack, for the information.  I live in Blythe, over in Burke County.  That is what I hope to be the case.  I am going to try and make a ride thru of the park in the next day or two.  Been living in Ga for 8 years now, and finally got drawn for a state park hunt, and am even happier that it is under and hour from the house.  Any areas that are better than others, or are the deer evenly distributed.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 22, 2010)

Take some pictures! If I wasnt on the other side of Atlanta, I would come out and scout the place before December.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 22, 2010)

ABBYS DAD said:


> Take some pictures! If I wasnt on the other side of Atlanta, I would come out and scout the place before December.



I will, and will post them.  The more I learn about the place, the more I am getting excited about this hunt.


----------



## chrisr116 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok guys, I went out and took a ride through Mistletoe.  I had my 2 year old granddaughter with me, so I was restricted to the truck for the most part.  Beautiful place, looks like large mature pines and hardwoods mix.  Rolling hills with lots of ridges, draws, and deep bottoms.  Pretty open under the trees for the most part.  Should be plenty of good hunting there.  I went mid day, so I did not see any deer, but lots of camping folks there.  These pics came off my cell phone, as I went at the last minute while in Augusta and did not have my regular camera.  Hope you can see what type of terrain we will be hunting in.

Also, I campsites, cabins, etc. have to be reserved.  The number to call for that is 706-541-0321.  I wish we had a little more info on the way the hunt is set up.  There is land on the on the park that on the right side of the map they sent us that looks to be only accessible by foot.  It looks to be as deep as three miles at it's deepest point.  I wonder if they have any type of transportation to that area.  I believe that is the East side of the park.  There are some primitive campsites on trails in that area, but no elec or water.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 25, 2010)

My husband and I are going! I can't wait!!


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Sep 27, 2010)

chrisr116 said:


> Ok guys, I went out and took a ride through Mistletoe.  I had my 2 year old granddaughter with me, so I was restricted to the truck for the most part.  Beautiful place, looks like large mature pines and hardwoods mix.  Rolling hills with lots of ridges, draws, and deep bottoms.  Pretty open under the trees for the most part.  Should be plenty of good hunting there.  I went mid day, so I did not see any deer, but lots of camping folks there.  These pics came off my cell phone, as I went at the last minute while in Augusta and did not have my regular camera.  Hope you can see what type of terrain we will be hunting in.
> 
> Also, I campsites, cabins, etc. have to be reserved.  The number to call for that is 706-541-0321.  I wish we had a little more info on the way the hunt is set up.  There is land on the on the park that on the right side of the map they sent us that looks to be only accessible by foot.  It looks to be as deep as three miles at it's deepest point.  I wonder if they have any type of transportation to that area.  I believe that is the East side of the park.  There are some primitive campsites on trails in that area, but no elec or water.



Thanks for going by there and for posting the pics. It looks alot like Red Top Mountain State Park near me before the state hired sharpshooters to kill all the deer off. I dont see any low browse, so I guess they have more deer than the land can hold? But seeing those pictures gets more excited about December!


----------



## jbriley (Sep 28, 2010)

*did not get drawn ( but got 2 points for next year )*

if you cruise through the park late in the afternoons  ( prime time )you usually see deer. 
We use to crappie fish in a lot of the coves, you would usally catch a few fish and see deer on the roadways when we left out.
Hope ya,ll have a great hunt.


----------



## tah1982 (Nov 23, 2010)

Just talked with someone at the park. It is an anterless first on the first day and then as many as you want. 



tah1982 said:


> Got my letter today. In the letter it says doe before buck on first day and no bag limit. In the regulations book it says hunters may harvest two deer.


----------

